# 00283 Signal Implausible 008 Left Front ABS Speed Sensor.



## Steveo989 (Jan 21, 2006)

Car is a 2003 Golf 2.0l Replaced sensor already, now what.








I have a vagcom and monitored the sensors and the left front almost always registers, always works under acceleration, ususally the speed drops off(drops signal) while turning or stopping sometimes. Brakes feel like crap when it is not registering and the abs activates and pulses.
Starting to really ****ing hate vw's No reason my vw with sub 33k miles should be having all these ****ing issues.








Thanks for the help in advance guys.

[


_Modified by Steveo989 at 2:06 PM 1-5-2009_


----------



## Steveo989 (Jan 21, 2006)

Anyone?


----------



## maximizese (Jun 8, 2004)

My front right sensor failed to get a reading, triggering the ABS light on the instrument cluster. It turned out to not be the sensor itself, but the wire was sheared and needed to be re-spliced and soldered. Solved the problem, but now my front brake pad sensor goes off when I hit a bump in the road.


----------



## Steveo989 (Jan 21, 2006)

how do you diagnose what part of the wire needs to be re spliced.


----------

